
Show HN: Get Recommendations by Tracking Your Reading - massanishi
https://kaffae.com
======
massanishi
Is there a better way to track your readings? I've been long dissatisfied with
Chrome History. It is almost impossible to find articles I read. They get
buried under the jargon of random urls such as Facebook. So I built this
Chrome extension.

Inspired by Fitbit for reading, I first shared this project with Hackernews 10
months ago purely as an analytics tool. The challenge has been properly
identifying what constitutes articles and parsing content properly for
accurate categorizations. Since then, I've been exploring what type of useful
information that can be built on top. Its article recommendations became ready
for tryout so I wanted to share this
([https://kaffae.com](https://kaffae.com)) again.

Recommendation features include an algorithm that caters to longer time-
insensitive content, and an ability to walk through related articles directly
from the browser page you're on.

Tracking/Analytics features are to understand how much you read in a given
week, both the number of articles and time spent reading, automatic tagging of
your articles into 81 categories, categorize your articles by publishers,
sentiment analysis (negative vs positive) of the content you consume, and a
goal settings for a gamified reading.

Who is it for?

You read about 10-80 articles per week. You read on a laptop (obviously). And
this tool may be great for those who pay for publishers and want to check how
much of their contents you consume.

Future possibility includes podcast recommendations based on your article
readings and/or reviews of articles/publications especially of long-form ones.

Tell me what you guys think!

